
Introducing Visual Studio IntelliCode - markdog12
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2018/05/07/introducing-visual-studio-intellicode/
======
peterhogg
I wonder what the possibility would be of them expanding this to VS code

------
sli
Intellisense is already extremely unreliable and prone to breaking for
seemingly no reason. I'm not confident that this far more complex version is
going to be better.

~~~
EnderMB
Outside of ReSharper causing issues, I can't say I've ever had any major
issues with Intellisense being unreliable.

If anything, Intellisense is often referred to as one of the best features of
Visual Studio, and why people consider it to be one of the best IDE's for
developer experience.

~~~
TimTheTinker
+1 for IntelliSense, especially for C#.

------
_salmon
Some of this sounds dangerously close to a keylogger...

